# bmw m4 vs GTR



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

I was fortunate enough to drive my friends BMW M4 convertible yesterday. It would have been the car I would have purchased had I not bought the GTR as for the past 8 years ive had every M3 variant bar this M4 and E30 M3.

first impressions - Wow, what a looker. Pearl white with Red leather interior - a beautiful combo. Car has plenty of presence, a really nice place to sit in. Lots of nice touches like the head up display, mtec badges that light up on the seats, chunky steering wheel etc.

The drive - really good ride quality, feels like sitting in a roller compared to the Nissan. The turn in is really good and on "M2" the throttle response is improved and the car comes alive.

The only drawback is the engine/exhaust note. It sounds like an amplified 335i - just a bore exhaust without any character. The performance is really good however It doesnt feel that quick to me because I am used to a stage 2 gtr but my other friend said it was pretty rapid. 

I thought id add my opinion because it was either going to be a gt-r or an m3/ m4 for me. I'm glad i chose the GTR. 

Anyone else faced with this dilemma?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Gtr_isy said:


> I was fortunate enough to drive my friends BMW M4 convertible yesterday. It would have been the car I would have purchased had I not bought the GTR as for the past 8 years ive had every M3 variant bar this M4 and E30 M3.
> 
> first impressions - Wow, what a looker. Pearl white with Red leather interior - a beautiful combo. Car has plenty of presence, a really nice place to sit in. Lots of nice touches like the head up display, mtec badges that light up on the seats, chunky steering wheel etc.
> 
> ...


I started to think about the M4 when it was released, but I've stuck to my guns and will be buying a MY11/MY12 later this year.

M4 looks too similar to the M Sport variant of the 4 series, they're difficult to tell apart now, where as before you could.

I'll be going for the rarer and faster GTR


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

I sold a new M5 in favour of the GTR. M5 was lovely but not enough traction, and flaming dangerous in the wet.

Rumor has it the M's will have 4 wheel drive soon. That could well tempt me back to BM.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

I love our M4 but it is a different car to the GTR


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

paulmc said:


> I sold a new M5 in favour of the GTR. M5 was lovely but not enough traction, and flaming dangerous in the wet.
> 
> Rumor has it the M's will have 4 wheel drive soon. That could well tempt me back to BM.


Man up Just kidding.

They can be a bit of a handful in the wet, but that adds to the fun. Had a few tank slappers in mine but never anything close to dangerous.

Drive one however like you would a GT-R or RS6 & you will soon be an ex driver.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Litchfield said:


> I love our M4 but it is a different car to the GTR


What he said


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

w8pmc said:


> Man up Just kidding.
> 
> They can be a bit of a handful in the wet, but that adds to the fun. Had a few tank slappers in mine but never anything close to dangerous.
> 
> Drive one however like you would a GT-R or RS6 & you will soon be an ex driver.


LOL,

I had a couple tank slappers over 100 leptons, one of them nearly got me. One even in a straight line but the camber of the road really threw the car all over the place. normally I enjoy a bit of unplanned manouvers but i found myself muttering Fing hell that was close far too often and reckoned it was only a matter of time. lol I do miss the car though.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

paulmc said:


> LOL,
> 
> I had a couple tank slappers over 100 leptons, one of them nearly got me. One even in a straight line but the camber of the road really threw the car all over the place. normally I enjoy a bit of unplanned manouvers but i found myself muttering Fing hell that was close far too often and reckoned it was only a matter of time. lol I do miss the car though.


Even more fun in a Stage 2 as some of those interesting moments over 100 in a straight line can occur in the dry


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

w8pmc said:


> Even more fun in a Stage 2 as some of those interesting moments over 100 in a straight line can occur in the dry


That would be scary. Dont suppose you know anyone looking for a Burger box do you. Never got round to selling..


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Paul how does the gtr compare to audi rs6 thinking of growing old gracefully next year and am considering one


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

paulmc said:


> That would be scary. Dont suppose you know anyone looking for a Burger box do you. Never got round to selling..


Sorry i don't as those i know have or are going the DMS route. Ask on PH (M Power section) or on m5board as i'd be pretty sure someone will make you an offer.

Was a bit of a surprise at first but fairly simple to modulate or just enjoy


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

GTR is a nutters car. RS6 is more a sensible persons car that goes mental when the urge takes him and far better all rounder. The RS remapped to 700bhp ish (all it needs is a remap to hit 700bhp) was plenty fast enough for most and that engine is mental. The mostly all come full loaded, mine had electric everything, TV, soft close doors, double glazing etc etc. 

Comfy, quiet, huge space inside, better build quality, under the radar looks, tended to plough on in corners if pushed but you had to be pushing hard.

I think if I had the saloon and not the avant and maybe better crusing mpg I may have kept it. I am sure the mpg could have been tweaked over time to imrpove things and push the power up a bit.

MPG was really hard to live with if you do any sort of miles. I never seen 20mpg. My wife did from time to time but even then it was just into the 20's, 21 - 22mpg.

I dont mind spending money on fuel when playing but grudge it when sitting at 60 -70 mph. The GTR is way better mpg wise on a run.

Once I get fed up with the GTR it will prob be between 3 cars. Bentley, New RS6 or M5 if they make 4 wheel drive. Like you getting old lol

on saying all that I love the GTR RIGHT in your face, fast noisy and fun lol


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks - sounds perfect - they look nice inside and plenty quick enough from what i hear - not to fussed about mpg as only do 3k a year if that - one more year of being a hooligan then think i will get myself one 

Cheers


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Gtr_isy said:


> I was fortunate enough to drive my friends BMW M4 convertible yesterday. It would have been the car I would have purchased had I not bought the GTR as for the past 8 years ive had every M3 variant bar this M4 and E30 M3.
> 
> first impressions - Wow, what a looker. Pearl white with Red leather interior - a beautiful combo. Car has plenty of presence, a really nice place to sit in. Lots of nice touches like the head up display, mtec badges that light up on the seats, chunky steering wheel etc.
> 
> ...



Yes i had this dilema recently having owned a GTR before and really enjoyed the experience i was looking to get back into a performance car and had the M4 or GTR on the list. 

Went with the new M4 and am really pleased with it so far.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

M4 is a lovely looking car but it's not its not in the same league as a gtr, they are both very different types of cars


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Maybe the new c63 a better prospect than the m4 if for nothing else but that engine sound. Hopefully theyl lose a lot of value and become a good second hand prospect.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

The F8X M3/M4 is better built than a GTR, better interior and will soon have similar tunability


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Faz Choudhury said:


> The F8X M3/M4 is better built than a GTR, better interior and will soon have similar tunability


Personally, if I wanted a turbo BMW it'd have to be the M6, its a monster and more importantly a rare sight just like the GTR.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

AdnanK said:


> Personally, if I wanted a turbo BMW it'd have to be the M6, its a monster and more importantly a rare sight just like the GTR.


Same 

Even the F10 M5...


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Same
> 
> Even the F10 M5...


Love the M5 too.

But for exclusivity it has to be the M6 for me, may scratch that itch after I get my GTR.

As fast as the M4 is, its still no match for a GTR stock vs stock.

M4/GTR

0-250 KPH 22.1 secs - M4
0-250 KPH 18.1 Secs - GTR MY12

Tune the M4, it'll close that gap, tune the GTR then its game over.

I really wanted to like the M4, its stunning, better DCT than the GTR, but from many angles its no different looking to an M sport 4 series. With the E46 and E92 you could atleast tell them apart.


----------



## RobH69 (Nov 7, 2014)

I think your bang on about the m4 looking too like the m-sport variant, bmw have taken away from it for the sake of selling more diesels. I think the m3 is a far better looking car and the 4 doors adds to the practicality which I think is one of the few areas it scores better than the GTR.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

think you would be disappointed with the M6. they are really heavy and silly tail happy in the wet... I shit myself driving one on a test drive.

the new M3/4`s are fabulous. driven both, but the M4 is th eone to get. lower C of G, wider, looks better, is lighter and just about quicker everywhere...

still nowhere near GTR pace though...


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*Tubman*

Nick


All ok? You driving a Volvo M4 now? ! :bowdown1:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

AdnanK said:


> Love the M5 too.
> 
> But for exclusivity it has to be the M6 for me, may scratch that itch after I get my GTR.
> 
> ...


If i had my time again & the deals available on M6's now had been there 12mths ago i would probably have opted for the M6GC. Not that keen on the Coupe's looks but really like the 4dr.

Saying that, other than external styling it would offer nothing extra over my M5.

Do bear in mind that stock vs stock the M4 would be over 100bhp down on the GT-R, so if you filled that gap the margin wouldn't be all that great.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

w8pmc said:


> If i had my time again & the deals available on M6's now had been there 12mths ago i would probably have opted for the M6GC. Not that keen on the Coupe's looks but really like the 4dr.
> 
> Saying that, other than external styling it would offer nothing extra over my M5.
> 
> Do bear in mind that stock vs stock the M4 would be over 100bhp down on the GT-R, so if you filled that gap the margin wouldn't be all that great.


I did say it would close down the gap if you tune the M4, but then tune the GTR and its bye bye 

I love the GC M6, they're fantastic machines and really look the part, it might be the one I get after the GTR.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

peatough said:


> Nick
> 
> 
> All ok? You driving a Volvo M4 now? ! :bowdown1:



might be... daily driver needs to be something a bit more sensible!


----------



## donkey (Dec 13, 2009)

paulmc said:


> Dont suppose you know anyone looking for a Burger box do you.


Maybe.... let me know the details

Actually I'll send you a PM


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Replied


----------



## GTRLM1 (May 15, 2014)

Would defo favour the GTR over the M4. Nonetheless the M4 is a great car


----------



## CJRTOPGEAR (Mar 19, 2015)

I recently sold my F10 M5 which I found to be a big monster and very big presence for the type of country roads I use regular.
Performance wise it was mental-preferred my E90 M3 completion pack car - more fun and much more stability on smaller roads.
BUT I hope I've made the right move because I collect my first GTR on Saturday from Scotland a MY 2013 standard car & can't bloody wait........? I have not been in a GTR before-what do you guys think my reaction will be?????
Oh M4 would have been my second choice especially inMarina blue?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

CJRTOPGEAR said:


> I recently sold my F10 M5 which I found to be a big monster and very big presence for the type of country roads I use regular.
> Performance wise it was mental-preferred my E90 M3 completion pack car - more fun and much more stability on smaller roads.
> BUT I hope I've made the right move because I collect my first GTR on Saturday from Scotland a MY 2013 standard car & can't bloody wait........? I have not been in a GTR before-what do you guys think my reaction will be?????
> Oh M4 would have been my second choice especially inMarina blue?


You may not have made the right move as the GT-R to a degree has a larger road presence so you'll struggle even more on the country roads you use.

Seems odd as the cabin space in the GT-R appears half the size of the F10 but externally the same doesn't apply as the R35 is wider but shorter so on narrow lanes you'll be surprised. Ignore F10 curb weight as it's for a regular F10 not the F10 M5 which is about 300kg heavier.

R35 GT-R

Wheelbase	2,780 mm (109.4 in)

Length	
2009–2010: 183.3 in (4,656 mm)
2011 – present: 183.9 in (4,671 mm)

Width	
2009–2010 & 2013–: 74.6 in (1,895 mm)
2011–12: 74.9 in (1,902 mm)

Height	
2009–2010 & 2013–: 53.9 in (1,369 mm)
2011–12: 54.0 in (1,372 mm)

Curb weight	1,740 kg (3,840 lb)

BMW F10

Wheelbase	2,968 mm (116.9 in) 3,108 mm

Length	4,899–4,907 mm (192.9–193.2 in) (2011- sedan) 5,039 mm

Width	1,860 mm (73.2 in)

Height	1,462–1,464 mm (57.6–57.6 in) (2011-present saloon)

Curb weight	3,714 lb (1,685 kg)


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

CJRTOPGEAR said:


> I recently sold my F10 M5 which I found to be a big monster and very big presence for the type of country roads I use regular.
> Performance wise it was mental-preferred my E90 M3 completion pack car - more fun and much more stability on smaller roads.
> BUT I hope I've made the right move because I collect my first GTR on Saturday from Scotland a MY 2013 standard car & can't bloody wait........? I have not been in a GTR before-what do you guys think my reaction will be?????
> Oh M4 would have been my second choice especially inMarina blue?


i have been on the same road as you. 2013 M5 to GTR. l love the gtr but you wont like it on counrty roads. Tramlining is a real mare, seems very dependent on tyres. I have standard dunlops which as getting binned soon. car is HUGE

The M5 is a monday morning car. Cant really be bothered going to work but driving the car is a nice place to be

The GTR is a friday afternoon car. Hooligan's car and magic fun.

Cabin is really nice, not upto the BM but way better than you expect from a datsun lol



i would not go back to the M5 unless they do bring out the rumoured 4 wheel drive M5


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

paulmc said:


> i have been on the same road as you. 2013 M5 to GTR. l love the gtr but you wont like it on counrty roads. Tramlining is a real mare, seems very dependent on tyres. I have standard dunlops which as getting binned soon. car is HUGE
> 
> The M5 is a monday morning car. Cant really be bothered going to work but driving the car is a nice place to be
> 
> ...


what MY GTR do you have?


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

09. I did not want all my money sitting in a car anymore, must be getting old lol

lovely looking car, sounded good too


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

90% of my driving is on country lanes. Switching to MPSS helps and as long as you take stopping distances in to account you can have a blast.


----------

